# Trip report to Zion & Bryce Canyon--things to see near Las Vegas



## Karen G (Nov 13, 2007)

If you are planning a trip to Las Vegas for a week or more and want to see some of the areas around here, I wanted to post my trip report. We did a two-day, one-night trip to Zion National Park and Bryce Canyon National Park that would make an excellent addition to a Las Vegas visit.

It took about three hours to drive to Zion.  We did a hike to the Emerald Pools, but in retrospect, just driving through the park and seeing the awesome sights would have been fine.  We checked out the lodge there, but they charged $150/night for the motel rooms and $160/night for the cabins that are pretty basic and didn’t even have a tv.  We found a room at the Best Western in Springdale a mile from the entrance to Zion for $62 and it had a tv and a variety of restaurants to choose from. The view from the room was very much like the scenery around the lodge in the park.  

The fee to enter the park was $25 but since it was Veterans Day we got in free because my husband is a veteran.  We did have to pay the $25 the next day to go into the park to get to highway 9 that runs from the park, through an interesting mile-long tunnel, to the town of Mt. Carmel where we turned on to highway 89 that leads to Bryce Canyon. That route saved a lot of time and was a nice, scenic drive so I guess it was worth the $25.  We discovered there was another Best Western in Mt. Carmel that we could have driven to Sunday evening and saved the $25 entrance fee, but we didn’t know it was there. There was another $25 fee to get into Bryce but it was worth it.

Bryce Canyon was just incredible.  While the views in Zion were awesome, I would characterize the views in Bryce as “astonishing.”  I’ve never seen anything like it and we plan to go back sometime when it’s a little warmer and we have more time to do some hiking down among the hoodoos.

We took highway 89 south on the return trip but turned west at highway 14 for some more spectacular and varied scenery on the way back to I-15 and Las Vegas.  When you see a highway in Utah designated as a “scenic byway” believe it.  What a beautiful place!  Going through St. George, Utah, is another beautiful scene.

Anyway, I just want to encourage Las Vegas visitors to take advantage of some of the fantastic, awesome, and astonishing things that are nearby.  If you don’t have time for a two-day jaunt, at least go see Red Rock Canyon or Valley of Fire or Hoover Dam. 

The $25 fee to enter the national parks seems kind of steep, but we learned about the senior pass that’s available for just $10 if you are 62 or older.  In a couple of months I’ll be able to get one of those (only available at the parks). See  this website  for more information on national park fees and passes.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Nov 13, 2007)

We had done the same thing two years ago but stayed one night in Zion and one night in Bryce. I liked Bryce the best also. We went in March and it was snowy and cold so we do want to go back again to further appreciate it. 
Last year we spent 2 nights in Page, Az and rented a boat on Lake Powell and went to Antelope Canyon and some of the other surrounding areas. These areas of the US are incredible. Each time we go to Vegas we plan on adding a few days since there are so many terrific sights to see.


----------



## susieq (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting this ~~ we've confirmed a unit in St. George for next July ~~ and plan on taking in a lot of what you have said. We'll be flying into Las Vegas, and want to see some sights there also. Sounds like you had a great time ~ getting excited already!!
​Sue


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 13, 2007)

susieq said:


> Thanks for posting this ~~ we've confirmed a unit in St. George for next July ~~ and plan on taking in a lot of what you have said. We'll be flying into Las Vegas, and want to see some sights there also. Sounds like you had a great time ~ getting excited already!!
> ​Sue


 
If you like theater, be sure to check out Tuacahn in St. George and the Shakespeare Festival just up the road in Cedar City.  Tuacahn has two or three shows they rotate and the Festival has six plays--three of the Bard's and three others.  If you go to Cedar City you can also take a drive to Cedar Breaks on the way to Bryce.  Don't forget Kolob Canyon which is actually part of Zion NP.  Kolob is just a short drive off I-15 between St. George and Cedar City.


----------



## bmann (Nov 14, 2007)

*ORE at St. George (dba Villas at Southgate) STG*

We travel in this area a lot and trade into this small resort on the south end of St. George. Great base camp and has an adult only pool and spa seperate from the family amenities. And it sits on the first hole of Southgate Golfcourse! This area is beautiful and don't miss the local theater productions. :whoopie:


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 14, 2007)

I have had a Seniors Passport for the National Parks and Monuments for 5 years. It is great. You get free access to any National Park or Monument for yourself and everybody in your party up to 6 people. I last used it at Red Rock Canyon by Las Vegas. There were 5 of us so it was a big savings just for that one visit.


----------



## lynnray (Nov 14, 2007)

*St George resident*

As a resident of St George, I can attest to the beauty of all the previously mentioned sites.  Another one to add to the list is Snow Canyon State Park just a few minutes from St George.  Took our granddaughter on a Segway Tour of the park.  Can't beat the scenery and great hiking trails - the daily fee is only $5.00.


----------



## LGinPA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting this.  We just got back from Sedona and the Grand Canyon.  And now we are very interested in a southern Utah vacation.  It sounds like it's a worthwhile trip with more beautiful areas for sightseeing, too.  I think II has a couple choices around St George.  It looks like we'll consider that for next year.
Thanks!


----------



## grest (Nov 20, 2007)

susieq said:


> Thanks for posting this ~~ we've confirmed a unit in St. George for next July ~~ and plan on taking in a lot of what you have said. We'll be flying into Las Vegas, and want to see some sights there also. Sounds like you had a great time ~ getting excited already!!
> ​Sue


 
We'll also be in St George in early July...maybe we'll run into you.  We're staying at ORE, arriving June 27.  Are we close??
Connie


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 20, 2007)

We're heading to Las Vegas March 29 - April 5, 2008.  Staying at Cliffs at Peace Canyon.  Hope to do LOTS of sight seeing this trip instead of spending all our time in casinos, that is why we booked off strip.  Thanks for posting info about Bryce and Zion.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 20, 2007)

You folks have discovered one of my favorite things to do:  Fly into Las Vegas, drive the 90 mins up to St. George to visit a park or two, and generally enjoy the town, then back to LV for another few days of play time, and fly home.  Makes for a great weeklong getaway without a lot of hassle.

Next trip is May 2008 - LV time will be at the Wyndham Grand Desert.  Not sure where to stay in St. George just yet for those few nights.  Maybe the Best Western again?  Anyone have any cool ideas?

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 20, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> .... Not sure where to stay in St. George just yet for those few nights. Maybe the Best Western again? Anyone have any cool ideas?
> 
> Dave


 
I've heard the Seven Wives B&B is good.

If you drive up the road aways to Cedar City, I *know* the Big Yellow Inn B&B is good.  We most always stay there when in Cedar.


----------



## susieq (Nov 20, 2007)

grest said:


> We'll also be in St George in early July...maybe we'll run into you.  We're staying at ORE, arriving June 27.  Are we close??
> Connie



'Fraid not   It would be nice to meet a member of the outer reaches of RSN!!    We check into ORE on July 12 .... so close yet so far!! Let us know of your impressions. Also, we're trying to research tour groups in the area, (When we were in SD last year, we found a WONDERFUL tour that picked us up right at the resort), if you have stumbled across, or know of any, pass along the info., OK?? Have a great time planning your trip ~~ I KNOW I will!!


----------



## KevJan (Nov 21, 2007)

Be prepared for HOT, DRY weather.  It is very different from the climate you are used to.  Plan on drinkiing ALOT of water and using alot of lotion.  I had a pretty hard time after moving to St. George.  July and August are usually the hottest time of the year in Southern Utah.  Expect temperatures between 100-115 degrees.


----------



## susieq (Nov 21, 2007)

After visiting CO in June, and AZ in August ~~ we know it's going to be really HOT ~~ but believe it or not, we're looking forward to it!!   Your little portion of the country isn't blessed with the wonderful humidity that we've come to know and enjoy so well!!  Thanks for the warning though!!

Sue


----------

